# 8 week old Vizsla/Red Lab Mix



## ZachWozniak (Oct 25, 2010)

We just got an 8 week old pup. His mom is a purebred Viz and his dad is a relatively small red lab.
He is currently dealing with a little separation anxiety with crate training but he is slowly getting better. I found that playing music with an ipod near his crate really helps him sleep. 

I am wondering if you guys had any tips on easing his anxiety and also am wondering around what weight he should be at this point (8 weeks)?

Thanks!

heres a photo of the guy, his name is Jack.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...00899274955_1008360002_31137791_4050167_n.jpg


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Aaahhhhhhhh wot a cutie


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

My puppy was 13.2 pounds at 9 weeks, but I think he was the smallest boy of three when I picked him up. Judging by the pictures, I think yours looks a little larger (has bigger paws)


----------



## sunny d (Oct 23, 2010)

Jack is just adorable!! Lucky dog!!!


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

What is a "Red Lab"?

I've only heard a poster here call his Vizsla that in jest.


----------



## ZachWozniak (Oct 25, 2010)

His dad is a labrador retriever that is redish in color


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Aloha!

I don't have a definitive answer to your question, but I tracked Bodhi's weight from the time we got him at ~10 weeks old to present date. You can see his growth weight chart on his blog here:

http://www.ophale.com/bodhi_tales/?tag=growth-chart

Bodhi is an Australian Vizsla, and I've been told that they tend to be bigger than breed standard. However, at 1.5 years old he is weighing in at ~ 55 lbs, and is 24 in to the withers (difficult measurement to make with a dog that can't sit still for a minute). So I think he is on target to be on the upper end of the breed standard. That all said, labs tend to be bigger weight wise and maybe the same height. 

Great looking dog by the way!


----------

